# 50 gallons of Dragons Blood



## WI_Wino (Aug 8, 2013)

I wonder what 50 gallons of dragons blood would look like? Is it even possible to make that much at once? Or is this just an urban legend?

We demand pics James.


----------



## SmallTown (Aug 8, 2013)

Red

Yes

No


----------

